# Yessy Art Gallery



## Nikon Fan (Feb 3, 2005)

Has anyone ever used this site??? http://www.yessy.com/
I thought about attempting the 14 day free trial thingy, but wanted to see if anyone has had experience with them or knows anything about them.  Seems legit...but you never know. I've read through everything, and it looks like you ship all of your own stuff, and price it as well....what do you all think?  Worth a shot...at least for the 14 day trial perhaps...then after it's 59 bucks a year.  Also they don't take profit off of the photos....


----------



## Picksure (Feb 3, 2005)

Never heard of it. 

I'm just thinking, what if ya tried to get some feedback from the peeps that use it?

You could always try the free trial thingy.

If you find out anything interesting or try it yourself, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought about getting people's feedback...they have a huge list of it posted somewhere on the site, but you never know that could all be made up.  Maybe I will try and email a few that have some better photos posted at reasonable prices and see if they actually make money from it...if that doesn't work out, I think I will try the free trial...what can happen really accept make some money I guess   I'll be sure to let you know how it goes either way


----------



## Rob (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't used them, but the setup looks reasonable. They charge 10% on every transaction, and an annual fee which is subject to change.

I do see a potential problem with them though. They state 1,000 hits per month for your gallery.

You won't sell a thing with that traffic. Trust me! In January, ukphotographs.com had 107,000 hits per gallery, which represented 4,200 actual visitors to the site that month. We had one sale. ONE. Yeah, there are a lot of other factors in there like quality and ease of purchase, but:

Using the same percentages, you'll get 40 actual visitors per month on your gallery - imagine if you were running a shop or an art gallery and you only got 40 visitors per month, how much would you sell? How many of those 40 have their credit card in their other hand waiting to buy a print from the net???

Good luck though, and when you find a way to become an internet millionnaire from photography, please let me know FIRST. 

Rob


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info Rob!!! You do present a good point! Didn't really think about the percentage like that    I've been trying to think of every possible way to make money off the net the easiest, and so far haven't gotten anywhere   I did get an email back from someone that I sent to on the Yessy site.  Here's his reply:

"I do not sell a great deal of 
photographs on 
Yessy but make a little bit. As far as Yessy being a good site and 
honest and 
efficient they do one of the best jobs I have seen on the web. 
Transactions 
are handled very efficiently.

Suggestions if you decide to sign up.

Have your money wire transfered to your bank account. This is done 
within a 
couple of days while mail takes much longer.

Be sure the photos put on their site are as sharp and as good a quality 
as the 
prints you will be providing. I use a max dimension of 9" and a 
resolution of 
72 bits.

Add enough to the price of your prints to cover your shipping and be 
sure to 
mention shipped free on your gallery. This should speed up the 
transaction and 
give the buyer less time to think about the purchase. Since you are 
going out 
to the whole world you get some flaky buyers."

So he must be making enough to cover the 60 dollars annually...and the 10 percent fee doesn't always apply...I need to read into that a bit more.  It may be worth a 14 day trial at least.  I might give it a shot, but am still deciding  

Maybe we at the photo forum should come with our own version of "Yessy" and make our millions there


----------



## Picksure (Feb 4, 2005)

adnama said:
			
		

> Maybe we at the photo forum should come with our own version of "Yessy" and make our millions there



:scratch: (thinking this is a good idea)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 4, 2005)

Picksure said:
			
		

> :scratch: (thinking this is a good idea)




 That means you get to be in charge   

I got another email from the other person I wrote to.  He said that he's been a member for 3 months but hasn't sold anything. Possibly because of the number of pieces of artwork, and for the fact that people don't know for sure what they are getting.  I'm still debating about trying this, but I read online today that some people do make quite a bit off of ebay.  Does any here sell their photographs on ebay???  

What I am thinking is that the ultimate thing would be to combine the internet business with real world business...craft shows/internet auctions/sites like Yessy,  that type thing to get the best business possible.  I'm just still trying to figure the best way to get internet sales!!!


----------



## Picksure (Feb 4, 2005)

adnama said:
			
		

> That means you get to be in charge



I had a funny feeling you would say that.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 4, 2005)

You know...maybe Chase would do it...it's not like he has three forums or anything


----------

